# shaper cutter and template questions



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

I have a Craftsman 1/2" shaper cutter and am looking to start producing many laminated pieces with curves on both ends of the rectangle. Popsicle shaped if you will.

I am looking at straight flush trim cutters as this is what I'll be requiring, however, I am not sure what height cutter, nor bearing to go with. My finished product will have a width of 0.44" but will also arch as you can see in this video below.

I am looking to make a template you see at 2:57 in this video..







Any idea on how to make that template? Should I get it cut via cnc? I'd have to pay to get that done. I know I take off material when I router (round over) the edges, but would I be able to use an already finished deck with an 8.0" width, if i wanted my end product 8.0"?
I want to use a rub collar on the top I believe. This will let me put the cutter slightly under the flat table and help with shop safety. 

So please someone let me know which direction to take! Thank you in advance


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

With my internet I can't watch the video. The size of the cutter will just need to be slightly larger than the thickness of the wood you are trimming. With the craftsman shaper I believe you are limited to 1" which would be fine. My question is how big are the Popsicles?. If they are very small it may be very dangerous to trim them this way. You would at least have to cut them on a bandsaw or other machine so it is just cleaning up the edges. A shaper will tend to blow off chunks out of what you are trimming so it may be easier to cut them and sand the edges. As far as a template you could just cut it with a bandsaw or jig saw and allow for the difference between the cutting edge and the collar. The pattern may need to be larger than the part you are cutting.


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

sorry. the 'popsicles' are just the shape of them. they are 36" x 9" and about 10mm thick


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

10mm is a little more than 3/8" so that should be easy to cut with a templet. I think the thickness would prevent you from screwing the wood to the pattern so if the popcycle is symetrical I would make the pattern half the shape and use toggle clamps to hold it. I would just make the pattern 1/16" wider and 1/8" longer than you need and have the shaper cutter cut into the part 1/16" so it trims the wood to size as your run it. Use the pattern to mark a line and cut the wood with a jig saw or band saw the size of the pattern and trim it on the shaper to it's finished size. You would just have to run one side and turn it around to trim the other side.


----------

